# Walgreens Animatronics 33% off



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm in NY and they had last years items on sale but nothing else. Who said they were 33% off?


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Read in this topic the last 3 posts:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/82498-very-disappointed-wal-mart-3.html

Now, it's over though (I guess this was till Saturday.) All I know is they didn't have them over here for $10.


----------

